# Hopper w/ sling - Joey Issue



## ahsfds (Apr 25, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this problem and if you if anyone has any advice to fix it:

Had Dish install a hopper and 2 joeys about a month ago. When we signed up the tech was supposed to bring a hopper w/ sling but he ran out. so I called DISH and they sent me one. I followed all instructions in the box with the hopper w/sling and I was off and running, well kind of. With my original hopper I was able to turn off the main TV that has the hopper hooked up to it and still be able watch TV with no problems on my joeys. When I got the Hopper w/sling, when I turn off the main TV that has the Hopper w/sling hooked up to it, the joeys will stop working (e.g. the menu screen will delay in coming up for 5 to 10 seconds when I hit the menu button and the picture will freeze and the joey will be trying to locate the hopper). If I turn on the main TV that has the hopper w/sling the joeys will work again sometimes. Sometimes I have to reset the hopper w/sling before everything is working again. I had a tech out here and they worked on it for a while but couldn’t figure it out. I really don’t want to leave on my main TV all night if I want to watch something on a joey in another room.

I am running S309 on the hopper w/sling and S292 on my Joey

Any advice would be great.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Are you sure you hooked up everything the way that it was before? I can't think of any reason why your TV being on would make a difference to the Joeys. It could be a sign of a problem with your new Hopper if everything is cabled correctly.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check your cabling via the PDFs at www.dishuser.org/hopper.php Information


----------



## ahsfds (Apr 25, 2013)

I checked all my cables and took a look at the pdf's everything is hooked exactly the way it should be. Should of kept the original hopper. Maybe if I reset the joeys and see if that works


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

reset all - disconnect power from H and J and Solo node, then turn on Node, H then Js


----------



## ahsfds (Apr 25, 2013)

Disconnected everything, restarted everything in order and still no change. Need to call DISH again and see if they need to replace the units, if that will fix the problem. 

Thanks for helping me out with this.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

don't forget to post your outcome ...


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

ahsfds said:


> ...when I turn off the main TV that has the Hopper w/sling hooked up to it, the joeys will stop working ...


OK, I have to ask the obvious. When you're turning off the TV you just mean pressing the power button right? Not flipping the switch on a surge protector or something to keep power consumption down? Also, is it when you turn the TV off, or turn the Hopper off? What brand of TV is it?


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Is there a setting for HDMI to control devices that can be enabled or disabled on the TV or the Hopper?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

so far using two cable HDMIDVI and DVI-HDMI, connected together would stop CEC cmds


----------



## ahsfds (Apr 25, 2013)

gtal98 said:


> OK, I have to ask the obvious. When you're turning off the TV you just mean pressing the power button right? Not flipping the switch on a surge protector or something to keep power consumption down? Also, is it when you turn the TV off, or turn the Hopper off? What brand of TV is it?


yes I am turning the TV off using the small button on the dish remote control that says "TV". I have also stopped using the remote and just turning the TV off on the TV itself. I have not been turning off the the surge protector at all. The joeys will stop working when I turn off the main TV that has the hopper hooked up to it. When I turn the TV off, the hopper still has the green power button on. I have a JVC 42 inch LCD TV I am using right now.


----------



## ahsfds (Apr 25, 2013)

P Smith said:


> don't forget to post your outcome ...


I will. i have the tech coming out on Thrusday of this week to take another look at this.


----------



## ahsfds (Apr 25, 2013)

normang said:


> Is there a setting for HDMI to control devices that can be enabled or disabled on the TV or the Hopper?


There is nothing on the TV or hopper. I have ran into this same issue with my xbox360 on another TV. If i turn xbox 360 on and not the tv the xbox 360 will not power up until the TV is on.


----------



## ahsfds (Apr 25, 2013)

P Smith said:


> so far using two cable HDMIDVI and DVI-HDMI, connected together would stop CEC cmds


I will try this before the tech comes out. Thanks for the advice


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah I gotta go with something funny with the CEC commands.


----------



## ahsfds (Apr 25, 2013)

RasputinAXP said:


> Yeah I gotta go with something funny with the CEC commands.


I will need to try the hdmi-dvi dvi-hdmi cable. Checked the TV and moved the hdmi to other ports on the TV and still the same thing. I didn't see anything on the hopper to mess with cec commands. I looked all over the Internet to find cec commands for my tv or a service code that would get me access to disable the cec commands on the tv but nothing. It is weird how the orginial hopper didn't have the issue with my tv and cec commands but the new hopper with sling does.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I believe the CEC issues should be resolved with the next update.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Make sure it is not in partial zoom. This is a know issue.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have heard that some surge protectors are sensitive to whether the TV is on or off.

When you turn off the TV , the surge protector powers down the whole circuit, see if that is what is happening.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Do you have a Sony tv?


----------



## lonerwulf (Jul 10, 2012)

Yup I ran into this prob too and it was the surge protector plugged receiver into wall everything was fine


----------



## ahsfds (Apr 25, 2013)

some guy said:


> Do you have a Sony tv?


No I have a JVC TV


----------



## ahsfds (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorry I havent posted the results. So the Dish tech came out and basically reset all the boxes and rediscovered the joeys with the hopper w/sling and it didnt fix the problem. So the tech replaced the hopper w/sling and everything has been working fine for the past several weeks. But all of a sudden this week, when I turn off the main TV, and turn the tv back on I get a black screen, I am able to open the menu but I have to reset the box. It happens at the same time in the evening, around 8PM every night. The hopper is not plugged into a surge protector. Was there a new software update lately? I can find any info and wondering if that is the problem?


----------

